# 2004 Brake options



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Any info on what to upgrade the brakes to on an '04? Sorry, I didn't do a search. I rear ended someone in traffic yesterday @ around 5mph. Caused almost $4K in damages to my nose, and left a honeycomb "Butterfly" tattoo on the ass end of a civic. I'm also in the middle of a divorce, so life is beating me up right now.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Check out the thread Xman posted about installing 05 front brakes on an 04: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4260&highlight=2004+2005+brake+upgrade 

You can probably get all the parts from http://www.clevelandpickapart.com for cheap -- and this upgrade is as effective as anything as I've seen guys with drilled rotors run into cracking, etc.

Overall, before going the full tilt aftermarket route, I'd try synthetic fluids first, then some C5 pads, then the 04 to 05 upgrade. Seems to work as good as anything.

As for life, yep, it sure can throw buckets of crap on you at times. I've had mucho problems launching my latest company -- and my wife is just completely tuned out on me right now for some reason. Surprised her with an invite to Valentine's Day dinner tonight -- and got a "well, I don't know, we can wait until Friday" even though I've told her a million times I'm out of town on business Friday and Saturday.

Look at the bright side, a divorce and freedom is way better than a suck marriage. I'm not at the point you are yet -- but I'm not staying in a ****ty marriage forever.


----------

